# picture request



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

been contemplating piking up an QSW and striping the drive-line out to modify into a corrado. dose any one have pictures on the under carage of a qsw i have been searching high and low and can not find undercarriage pictures. the pictures im looking for are 

front and rear subframe 
and cross members engine bay shots motor pulled need to see frame rails. 

thank you in advance


----------

